# marlin 308 Lever action



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came across this particular firearm at Gander Mt. Price is right, but my only concern is finding ammunition. Takes a special type of 308. I believe its is called 308xe. has to have a plastic tip, or be a blunt nose. this is due to the side loading capabilities of the rifle. Anyone have any experience or hear anything on this rifle?


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

Go to this site and you will get educated on the 308mx and what Marlin is trying to achieve with this round.

http://www.marlinowners.com/forum/


----------

